# Inside Brake Light 1967



## LTC Spivey (Apr 18, 2017)

Having a problem with my inside brake light came on and stayed on, have disc brakes all the way around. Where do I need to start to figure out the problem. Any info will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Are your brakes working correctly? Evenly?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

or
try lifting up on your emergency brake pedal
or
check the plunger button with the brown wire near the firewall inside on the emergency brake bracket


----------

